# auraient-elles (eu) confiance?



## Frapap

Je suis en train de relire un texte que j'ai traduit sur une ONG. Voici le contexte :
Elle s'installe dans le pays X en 1994 et se pose ces questions:
Où commencer ? Comment les personnes l'auraient-elles accueillie ? Auraient-elles confiance ?

Me relisant je ne sais pas si modifier la dernière phrase et écrire "auraient-elles eu confiance ?"

PS. je viens de noter que aussi la première phrase aussi ne me convainc pas trop. N'est-ce pas mieux de dire D'où commencer ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

J'ai des difficultés à situer la concordance des temps de ton contexte. Est-ce que ces questions se posent au moment où l'ONG commence à intervenir ou bien a posteriori ?

Sinon, peut-être "par où/quoi commencer ?".


----------



## Frapap

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai des difficultés à situer la concordance des temps de ton contexte. Est-ce que ces questions se posent au moment où l'ONG commence à intervenir ou bien a posteriori ?
> 
> Sinon, peut-être "par où/quoi commencer ?".


Du texte italien je comprends que les responsables de la ONG arrivés sur place se posent ces questions sur l'avenir.

Merci, je vais modifier la première phrase retenant ta proposition "Par quoi commencer ?"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Dans ce cas il me semble que je dirais : comment les personnes (habitants/autochtones ?) allaient-ils les accueillir, allaient-ils avoir confiance ?


----------



## tilt

Frapap said:


> Du texte italien je comprends que les responsables de la ONG arrivés sur place se posent ces questions sur l'avenir.
> 
> Merci, je vais modifier la première phrase retenant ta proposition "Par quoi commencer ?"


Je me suis fait la même réflexion que PZ. _Où commencer _suggère des questions sur l'avenir, comme tu le confirmes, et j'écrirais donc :
_Par où commencer ? Comment les gens vont-ils l'accueillir ? Auront-ils confiance ?_


----------



## quinoa

Comment les gens l'accueilleraient-ils? Auraient-ils confiance? ça marche aussi, non?


----------



## tilt

quinoa said:


> Comment les gens l'accueilleraient-ils? Auraient-ils confiance? ça marche aussi, non?


Grammaticalement, oui, mais à partir du moment où la décision d'implanter l'ONG dans le pays en question est prise, ce qui semble être le cas ici, le conditionnel n'a pas de raison d'être.


----------



## Frapap

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!
Je vais retenir la proposition de Punky Zoé, il me semble que son idée est celle qui s'approche le plus de la version italienne.


----------



## tilt

Frapap said:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!
> Je vais retenir la proposition de Punky Zoé, il me semble que son idée est celle qui s'approche le plus de la version italienne.


Si l'ensemble du texte est au passé, alors oui, il faut utiliser l'imparfait, comme le suggère PZ.
Par contre, s'il est au présent (comme ton message original : _Elle s'installe dans le pays X en 1994 et se pose ces questions_), mets plutôt les questions au futur.


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Dans ce cas il me semble que je dirais : comment les personnes (habitants/autochtones ?) allaient-ils les accueillir, allaient-ils avoir confiance ?


Oui, sauf qu'il faut le pronom féminin avec _personnes_ :

_Comment les personnes allaient-*elles* les accueillir, allaient-*elles* avoir confiance ?_



tilt said:


> Si l'ensemble du texte est au passé, alors oui, il faut utiliser l'imparfait, comme le suggère PZ.


Euh… non… Pour marquer la postériorité dans le passé, il faut bien le conditionnel et non l'imparfait…


Frapap said:


> Auraient-elles confiance ? Me relisant je ne sais pas si modifier la dernière phrase et écrire "auraient-elles eu confiance ?"


Le conditionnel indique la postériorité dans le passé alors que le conditionnel passé indique l'irréalité, c.-à-d., _si cela était arrivé, auraient-elles eu confiance_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, sauf qu'il faut le pronom féminin avec _personnes_ :
> 
> _Comment les personnes allaient-*elles* les accueillir, allaient-*elles* avoir confiance ?_


La règle le veut, mais cela sonne bizarre et surtout je trouve "personnes" maladroit dans la phrase, c'est pour cela que j'ai proposé des alternatives.


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> La règle le veut, mais cela sonne bizarre


Moi c'est le _ils_ qui me choque avec un substantif féminin… 


> et surtout je trouve "personnes" maladroit dans la phrase, c'est pour cela que j'ai proposé des alternatives.


 Oui, je suis d'accord que _personnes_ n'est pas idéal dans ce contexte.


----------



## quinoa

Comment allait-elle être accueillie? Allait-elle gagner la confiance des habitants?


----------



## Frapap

Maître Capello said:


> Euh… non… Pour marquer la postériorité dans le passé, il faut bien le conditionnel et non l'imparfait…
> 
> Le conditionnel indique la postériorité dans le passé alors que le conditionnel passé indique l'irréalité, c.-à-d., _si cela était arrivé, auraient-elles eu confiance_.


 
Je me suis perdue: alors ma phrase était correcte...
Je vous donne le paragraphe précédant :
L'ONG était arrivée dans le pays en 1994, 3 années après la dissolution de l'Union Soviétique. Le pays était à genoux et la ONG n'était qu'une petite institution pas encore enracinée : par quoi commencer ? Comment les personnes l'auraient-elles accueillie ? Auraient-elles confiance ?

Voilà ma première version, celle dont je n'était pas sûre... Mais il me semble, suite à l'explication de Maître Capello, qu'elle n'est pas mauvaise...


----------



## quinoa

Comment l'ONG serait-elle accueillie? venant de : Elle (l'ONG) se demandait comment elle serait accueilie. 
MAIS puisque l'arrivée est dejà "posée" avec "en 1934", je pense qu'il faut l'imparfait de "aller". Comment allait-elle être accueillie? Comment les gens allaient-ils l'accueillir? Allaient-ils lui accorder leur confiance?


----------



## Frapap

Punky Zoé said:


> La règle le veut, mais cela sonne bizarre et surtout je trouve "personnes" maladroit dans la phrase, c'est pour cela que j'ai proposé des alternatives.


 
Tout à fait d'accord! J'avoue avoir simplement traduit le mot italien... qui en tout cas n'était pas génial non plus.


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Euh… non… Pour marquer la postériorité dans le passé, il faut bien le conditionnel et non l'imparfait…
> 
> Le conditionnel indique la postériorité dans le passé alors que le conditionnel passé indique l'irréalité, c.-à-d., _si cela était arrivé, auraient-elles eu confiance_.


En fait, j'ai fais une erreur en parlant d'imparfait. Le temps proposé par PZ est plutôt un futur antérieur proche (_aller_, utilisé comme auxilliaire à l'imparfait, + infinitif).
Et s'il est vrai que le conditionnel présent peut être employé ici aussi, le conditionnel passé ne le peut pas, puisque les questions posées ne s'appuyent pas sur des hypothèses (c'est ce qui rend la 2e question incorrecte dans ton texte de départ, Frapap).

Deux versions sont donc possibles : _L'ONG était arrivée dans le pays en 1994, 3 années après la dissolution de l'Union Soviétique. Le pays était à genoux et *l'ONG* n'était qu'une petite institution pas encore enracinée : par quoi commencer ? Comment les gens *[allaient-ils l'accueillir / l'accueilleraient-ils] *? *[Allaient-ils avoir / Auraient-ils]* confiance ?
_ 
Pour ma part, je préfère le futur antérieur proche de PZ, qui me semble plus naturel.

PS : je trouve aussi que _les personnes _ne convient pas ; contraiement à _les gens_ qui prend tout son sens générique ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Pour ma part, je préfère le futur antérieur proche de PZ, qui me semble plus naturel.


Oui, moi également… sauf pour le verbe _avoir_ (je n'aime pas _allaient-ils avoir_… )

_Comment les gens allaient-ils les accueillir ? Auraient-ils confiance ?_


----------



## Frapap

Encore merci!
Votre aide est précieuse : j'apprends beaucoup ! Il est important pour moi de ne pas oublier la langue de mon enfance et vous m'aidez, non seulement à ne pas l'oublier, mais à l'améliorer!


----------



## quinoa

le futur antérieur proche, cette terminologie existe?


----------



## tilt

quinoa said:


> le futur antérieur proche, cette terminologie existe?


J'avoue m'être posé la question... Et j'en ai trouvé mention sur le net, mais pas dans des grammaires françaises. 
Ceci dit, je ne vois pas comment appeler autrement le temps de _ils allaient l'accueillir_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> _Comment les gens allaient-ils les accueillir ? Auraient-ils confiance ?_





tilt said:


> J'avoue m'être posé la question... Et j'en ai trouvé mention sur le net, mais pas dans des grammaires françaises.
> Ceci dit, je ne vois pas comment appeler autrement le temps de _ils allaient l'accueillir_.


moi, je trouve cette appellation parlante  (si elle n'existe pas, elle mériterait de rentrer dans le Grevisse )


----------



## quinoa

Dans ce cas, le futur proche du passé, mais vraiment bizarre...
A fouiller

Le futur antérieur proche m'évoque plutôt:

Il *va avoir terminé* lorsque j'arriverai, c'est sûr.

Tu crois qu'il *va être rentré*?


----------



## tilt

quinoa said:


> Le futur antérieur proche m'évoque plutôt:
> 
> Il *va avoir terminé* lorsque j'arriverai, c'est sûr.
> 
> Tu crois qu'il *va être rentré*?


Je ne sais pas trop comment désigner ce temps, mais il indique une antériorité par rapport au futur, alors que le futur antérieur marque normalement la postériorité par rapport au passé.
J'ai donc tendance à trouver plus logique d'appliquer le terme _futur antérieur proche _à la forme _aller à l'imparfait + infinitif_.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Je ne sais pas trop comment désigner ce temps, mais il indique une antériorité par rapport au futur, alors que le futur antérieur marque normalement la postériorité par rapport au passé.
> J'ai donc tendance à trouver plus logique d'appliquer le terme _futur antérieur proche _à la forme _aller à l'imparfait + infinitif_.


 J'avoue ne pas te suivre du tout…

D'une part, le futur antérieur, comme son nom l'indique, marque l'antériorité par rapport au futur et non la postériorité par rapport au passé ! D'autre part, le temps en question a un terme grammatical précis : le futur proche du passé.


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> J'avoue ne pas te suivre du tout…
> 
> D'une part, le futur antérieur, comme son nom l'indique, marque l'antériorité par rapport au futur et non la postériorité par rapport au passé !


C'est ma foi vrai... 


Maître Capello said:


> D'autre part, le temps en question a un terme grammatical précis : le futur proche du passé.


Je l'ignorais ! Merci beaucoup.


----------



## quinoa

Donc ça existe bien "le futur proche du passé", finalement très logique.


----------



## Oh là là

Bonjour,
A l’époque on m’a appris que c’était *le futur immédiat (ou proche) dans le passé* (c’est la terminologie des universités russes)


----------



## quinoa

Oui, c'est bien ça. Great!


----------

